# Smoked fig sammies (img heavy)



## brennan (Jul 6, 2007)

Below I have 6 very ripe figs, halved, drizzled in molases and bathing in some grapple juice (grape apple)


While I was prepping the figs, I was getting my lil pot smoker warmed up.  Got some pics of the post warm up prepping.

Here's the pie plate with some delicious apple wood loaded into it.


Heres the grate replaced and the figs in place once the first whisps of smoke started coming up.



The thin blue smoke has blessed me this day and I tried to catch a pic of the whisps, but none of the smoke seemed to be caught on the camera.  So I lifted the thermometer and let a puff out



I don't have a finished product of just the figs, but I put them in a panini with prosciutto, provolone, basil, brie, a little mustard (dijon type) and some butter for flavor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   here's the Q-View of the finished panini sammies.



and BOY OH BOY were they ever wonderful.  If you can find fresh figs in your area, try smoking them.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

grate(pun intended) looking sammies. not sure about smoked figs(i have an aversion to sweet lately) but when i do pork i sprits w/ pear/carn juice & smoke/grill the pear 1/2s- chix gets bbq molasses/brwn sugar /beer/crushed pineapple(hawaiian huli) sauce.


----------



## brennan (Jul 6, 2007)

look at the figs as a replacement for tomatos or roasted red peppers in this case. it added just enough sweet to make the sammie great  The flavor of the figs with the molases and the fruit juice brought a real nice flavor to the rest of the party.


----------



## sin (Jul 10, 2007)

I just found this place looking for a smoked fig recipe. Great place! I'm currently building a terra cotta smoker, myself. How great I found this place, huh? 

Great job with the figs, dude! I plan to give it a go, once I get my tc smoker operational. 

Cheers!


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forums my SoCal friend! These figs turned out great, I didn't smoke them for as long as I had wanted but they were still awesome.  Where at in SoCal are you BTW?
one tip for the smoker, USE A NON ALUMINUM PIE PLATE!!! or you will suffer the same fate I did in the form of smoked aluminum. I ruined a rack of ribs that way.
Also, be sure to stop by the roll call area and get the proper greeting from the friendly folks here at SMF.


----------



## sin (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, great tips. Thanks. I just asked a bunch of questions in your terra cotta smoker thread. 

I see you used a thin pie pan. I read at other websites that was a no-no. They used HEAVY pie pans, or stainless steel pans or cast iron pans. 

I'll check out the roll call area and make a post. I live in The Inland Empire, about 45 miles East of LA. Near Cable Airport. It was all lemon groves here thirty years ago, and now it's mostly houses.


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

its about the same for us here in Oxnard, except it was strawberry fields.

Yeah I made the dumb mistake of using thin pie plates...What can I say, I hadn't heard it was a no no and we had left over pie plates from Bakers Square.  I ruined a rack of ribs finding it out the hard way.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

Brennan -

I have never seen a fresh fig up here do you suppose a dried one would work if I soaked them in juice for awhile? Sounds interesting and I love dried figs.


----------



## brennan (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't see any problem with using dried figs if you can re-hydrate them properly.  Try it out, let us know how it all pans out.


----------

